# I need advice in replacing my handheld power equipment.



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I need advice in replacing my handheld power equipment. (I currently have a 10 year old Troy-bilt straight shaft 4 cycle trimmer. It has attachments which serve as my edger and blower.)

The main purpose for this retooling is it to acquire a landscape blade/power rotary scissors. I am thinking about doing a Maruyama Quick Connect with the LB and a curved edger. Also, I want a dedicated gas blower; however, I do not need a backpack (small yard). Looking at the professional brands such as Husqvarna, Echo, Stihl, Maruyama, or Shindaiwa; however, I would be willing to do the Power Rotary Blade on anything sufficient. (So, if you are aware of a Black Friday Deal...Please let me know. )

If you guys were starting over from scratch, what would you suggest/buy for yourselves?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a Maruyama system, but if I was starting from scratch now, I would probably buy a Stihl system with the Power Rotary Scissors from R&R. Mostly because I like the local Stihl dealer.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

For the handheld blower, I like my Stihl SH86. Only caveat is it's a bit cold blooded and takes a good 30-60 seconds before it's making full power depending on ambient temps.

For a split boom system, I'd look into the power rotary scissor attachment from R&R, and adapt it to whatever system you fancy. I like my Stihl stuff but Echo and Husqvarna also make fine systems.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> I have a Maruyama system, but if I was starting from scratch now, I would probably buy a Stihl system with the Power Rotary Scissors from R&R. Mostly because I like the local Stihl dealer.


+1

I currently have Stihl and if I had to do it all over again I would by Stihl again, no questions asked :thumbup: I would go the route that Ware said above.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Funny update...I went to a local rental/landscaping store yesterday. They sell the complete line of Shindaiwa, Stihl, and Echo outdoor power equipment. I ask the sales guy for his opinion on Stihl because I know a lot of people who really like it. He says that it is a fine product, but that he would personally buy Echo for their five year residential warranty.

So, it appears there will be no Black Friday Deals (Northern Tool does have a refurbished Husqvarna 125B for $99.99 until midnight tonight). I may just spend the next three months hunting search tempest. Otherwise, I can always pay full price in the Spring.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Check out what the warranty covers. Typically, if it's fuel related they don't cover it. And a lot of things that go wrong on small equipment is fuel related be it carburetor or fuel lines. Stihl, Echo, Husqvarna all make good stuff. I have a Stihl blower and an Echo trimmer. Both have been excellent.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Funny update...I went to a local rental/landscaping store yesterday. They sell the complete line of Shindaiwa, Stihl, and Echo outdoor power equipment. I ask the sales guy for his opinion on Stihl because I know a lot of people who really like it. He says that it is a fine product, but that he would personally buy Echo for their five year residential warranty.
> 
> So, it appears there will be no Black Friday Deals (Northern Tool does have a refurbished Husqvarna 125B for $99.99 until midnight tonight). I may just spend the next three months hunting search tempest. Otherwise, I can always pay full price in the Spring.


The five year warranty is cool for sure but as pennstater mentioned, it's a pretty safe bet for Echo unless it also includes fuel lines and carburetor soft parts. If it doesn't fail within the first 90 days, it's unlikely to fail at all with well-maintained homeowner use.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> ...If it doesn't fail within the first 90 days, it's unlikely to fail at all with well-maintained homeowner use.


Agree, and don't forget that Stihl has a double the warranty offer if you buy a 6-pack of their HP Ultra Oil, which you'll need anyway. That should get the Stihl warranty in the ballpark of the Echo.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > ...If it doesn't fail within the first 90 days, it's unlikely to fail at all with well-maintained homeowner use.
> ...


I bought the six pack of oil and it goes to four years. Although mine is expired now.


----------

